# Ramen noodles turns broth thick?



## flipchefino (Jun 12, 2015)

hi chefs

how do i avoid my broth turning thicker in viscosity after i put in my freshly cooked ramen noodles??


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't cook a lot of Ramen in one sitting but I don't think this is generally avoidable as the ramen will add starch to the broth anyways. I assume you meant the cooking liquid. If you are talking about the finished bowl I would think cooking the noodles in something else, draining well and then adding fresh broth would not make a thick product in the amount of time before eating it.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Seoul Food said:


> I don't cook a lot of Ramen in one sitting but I don't think this is generally avoidable as the ramen will add starch to the broth anyways. I assume you meant the cooking liquid. If you are talking about the finished bowl I would think cooking the noodles in something else, draining well and then adding fresh broth would not make a thick product in the amount of time before eating it.


You are correct.

When I was in Japan, the ramen noodles were cooked separately from the actual broth it was served in. The portion of cooked noodles were drained and put into a bowl. The broth was then poured over the noodles and then the dish was garnished with any number of countless trimmings.

The secret is alkaline noodles. They are made with a bit of baking soda added in. In turn, this helps the noodles hold up and not break down when served in the hot broth.

Cheers!


----------

